# Tell me about Boswell's



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

So I've been recommended some Boswell's blends on many occasions and haven't tried them out but I thought some thoughtful discussion about them would be good!

I'm especially interested in their aromatics like Christmas Cookie, Berry Cobbler, Chocolate Cream, Spice and Nice, etc. I haven't heard much about their English blends or as the website calls them "Back Shelf Tobaccos".

I've also heard that they take awhile to dry out and come as a VERY moist tobacco, any truth to this either? And if so, what methods are out there to really dry them out to smoking consistency quite quickly?

Any information on flavors and what not from these tobaccos would be awesome, thanks guys!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

They are supposed to do Aromatic tobacco really well. Also their pipes sell out about as quick as they are made.
Welcome to Boswells

All of them sold except the bridge churchwarden



donovanrichardson said:


> So I've been recommended some Boswell's blends on many occasions and haven't tried them out but I thought some thoughtful discussion about them would be good!
> 
> I'm especially interested in their aromatics like Christmas Cookie, Berry Cobbler, Chocolate Cream, Spice and Nice, etc. I haven't heard much about their English blends or as the website calls them "Back Shelf Tobaccos".
> 
> ...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> They are supposed to do Aromatic tobacco really well. Also their pipes sell out about as quick as they are made.
> Welcome to Boswells
> 
> All of them sold except the bridge churchwarden


That's what I've heard! The pipes sell out ridiculously quick! Thanks Chris, looks like a +1 on their Aros!


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Their aros are definatly great. I have had Christmas Cookie (my favorite), Berry Cobbler, Dan's Blend (a VA), Premium Burley, Sweet and Mild, and NoBite Delite. They are all great and they are some of the few aros that actually have a taste similar to their room note. I have heard that their pipes are about as good as they can get. Someday I hope to make the drive to their store and get a pipe. Hope that helps.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

bandlwalmer said:


> Their aros are definatly great. I have had Christmas Cookie (my favorite), Berry Cobbler, Dan's Blend (a VA), Premium Burley, Sweet and Mild, and NoBite Delite. They are all great and they are some of the few aros that actually have a taste similar to their room note. I have heard that their pipes are about as good as they can get. Someday I hope to make the drive to their store and get a pipe. Hope that helps.


That helps a lot, thank you for chiming in! It sounds like CC is definitely a winner for sure. It seems you have tried quite a few of their Aros, what's your second favorite after the CC if you had to choose?


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

NoBite Delite is also very good. Very mild in my opinion which might be why I like it, I don't think you will go wrong with any of their blends. I forgot to mention Hunter's Choice. It is not my favorite of theirs, but still very much worthwhile. If you like aros, you will like Boswell's!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

bandlwalmer said:


> NoBite Delite is also very good. Very mild in my opinion which might be why I like it, I don't think you will go wrong with any of their blends. I forgot to mention Hunter's Choice. It is not my favorite of theirs, but still very much worthwhile. If you like aros, you will like Boswell's!!!


Excellent, thanks my good man! I appreciate the help!


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Berry cobbler and christmas cookie will open a new chapter in the aro world. I have northwoods cellared n dying to try it. If they come dry hydrate them a little then mason it up.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> Berry cobbler and christmas cookie will open a chapter in the aro world. I have northwoods cellared n dying to try it. If they come dry hydrate them a little then mason it up.


Awesome, thank you! Let us know how the Northwoods is please, I'd love to hear more about it. Now Berry Cobbler, is it heavily fruited or is it just subtle? I don't' like much fruit taste at all but it depends on how overpowering it is.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Of the ones I've tried, Pom Holiday wasn't very good. I had such high hopes for that one. Christmas Cookie was good but still didn't do it for me. Berry Cobbler was pretty decent.

Now, those are the aro's. Northwoods was an excellent english! I recommend it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Of the ones I've tried, Pom Holiday wasn't very good. I had such high hopes for that one. Christmas Cookie was good but still didn't do it for me. Berry Cobbler was pretty decent.
> 
> Now, those are the aro's. Northwoods was an excellent english! I recommend it.


Thanks for chiming in Dave, I appreciate it my good man! Hope your Niece's birthday went well! I'll have to check into Northwoods some more, I could go for having a nice english jarred up.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

I've only tried Boswell's Best so far, and really enjoyed it.

My brother-in-law heartily recommends the Berry Cobbler and Christmas Cookie.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

thewileyman said:


> I've only tried Boswell's Best so far, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> My brother-in-law heartily recommends the Berry Cobbler and Christmas Cookie.


Thanks Thomas! Seems like quite a few excellent blends that Boswell's is putting out, this is a good sign for sure! I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Dammit, just when I thought I was done buying all these random tobaccos to sample, another one of these threads pops up with more stuff for me to try. Craaaaap!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Dammit, just when I thought I was done buying all these random tobaccos to sample, another one of these threads pops up with more stuff for me to try. Craaaaap!


Haha from the sounds of it Nate, Boswells keeps coming up! I don't think you can go wrong with their pricing and shipping either. They can jam up to 10 ounces in a small flat rate box, you could get a nice sampler for sure!


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Bear Blend, Berry Cobbler, Hunters Choice & Maple Leaf.. if I could only have one of he four it would be the Bear Blend.


----------



## flat4driven (Mar 7, 2011)

Berry Cobbler is my favorite with PA Dutch Treat and Christmas Cookie tied for close second. I only smoked Raspberry Cream once but I didn't really enjoy it. I have Sweet Tea, Northwoods, No Bite DeLite, and Boswell's Best coming on Wednesday. I'll let you know what I think about them.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I have countryside (not listed on their site) as well as northwoods. I like both blends, but I think I prefer countryside to northwoods. That being said, I prefer OG Frog Morton to countryside. 

Lucky you.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

flat4driven said:


> Berry Cobbler is my favorite with PA Dutch Treat and Christmas Cookie tied for close second. I only smoked Raspberry Cream once but I didn't really enjoy it. I have Sweet Tea, Northwoods, No Bite DeLite, and Boswell's Best coming on Wednesday. I'll let you know what I think about them.


Thanks for the input! Definitely report back on your thoughts about those new blends coming in, thanks again!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

User Name said:


> I have countryside (not listed on their site) as well as northwoods. I like both blends, but I think I prefer countryside to northwoods. That being said, I prefer OG Frog Morton to countryside.
> 
> Lucky you.


Haha yes I am in luck! Looking forward to that in of FM en route!


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Their blends are great...if you like aros you should add bear blend to your list!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

+ 1 on the Christmas Cookie.

I recieved a generous sample from a fine brother here and it is a top notch Aromatic that does its name justice. 

A Christmas Cookie smell and taste is what you get.  IMHO.

- Vin


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

madirishman said:


> Their blends are great...if you like aros you should add bear blend to your list!


Thanks Matt!



PinkFloydFan said:


> + 1 on the Christmas Cookie.
> 
> I recieved a generous sample from a fine brother here and it is a top notch Aromatic that does its name justice.
> 
> ...


I definitely think this is exactly what I am looking for. I need a blend just like this in my cellar for an almost sweet fix but I love that feeling of Christmas and the holidays and even if this is just slightly reminiscint, it will be perfect!


----------



## flat4driven (Mar 7, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks for the input! Definitely report back on your thoughts about those new blends coming in, thanks again!


Alright so I got my order...No Bite DeLite smells ridiculous. I mean absolutely phenomenal. My mailbox smelled like caramel and chocolate. Haven't tried it yet though. Boswell's best smells absolutely delicious as does Sweet Tea. Now Northwoods, well, it smells like a campfire like any latakia blend. The taste though...wonderful. Aroma is definitely smokey but man is the taste smooth and sweet. I highly recommend it!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

flat4driven said:


> Alright so I got my order...No Bite DeLite smells ridiculous. I mean absolutely phenomenal. My mailbox smelled like caramel and chocolate. Haven't tried it yet though. Boswell's best smells absolutely delicious as does Sweet Tea. Now Northwoods, well, it smells like a campfire like any latakia blend. The taste though...wonderful. Aroma is definitely smokey but man is the taste smooth and sweet. I highly recommend it!


Thanks a lot Dom! No Bite DeLite sounds delicious brother! Thanks for reporting back to us and letting us know. I don't know that Sweet Tea really appreals to me but man, that NBDL sounds really good! I got a touch of Northwoods in from Dave and smoked a quick bowl and liked it a lot!


----------



## flat4driven (Mar 7, 2011)

You got it man! Sweet Tea has a very unique aroma. Not bad by any means. I actually like it and I can't wait to try it. To be honest, I got an ounce of it with my Boswell pipe a couple weeks ago and I liked the aroma so much I ordered another 2 ounces.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

flat4driven said:


> You got it man! Sweet Tea has a very unique aroma. Not bad by any means. I actually like it and I can't wait to try it. To be honest, I got an ounce of it with my Boswell pipe a couple weeks ago and I liked the aroma so much I ordered another 2 ounces.


Haha hey, why not stock up?! Price point is great on these tobaccos!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought I would bump this thread if anyone else has been smoking some Boswells and wanted to share any recommendations or negatives! Thanks brothers!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't know if you've looked but Pipesandcigars has some really great blends. I really like a lot of what they have.

Boswell's blends that have been mentioned are very good as well


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

PinkFloydFan said:


> + 1 on the Christmas Cookie.
> 
> I recieved a generous sample from a fine brother here and it is a top notch Aromatic that does its name justice.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. I'm finishing up a bowl of this right now and it's certainly good stuff. Fresh from the pouch it has surprisingly little bite and decent flavor. A great aromatic for those who enjoy them. :smile:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> I have to agree. I'm finishing up a bowl of this right now and it's certainly good stuff. Fresh from the pouch it has surprisingly little bite and decent flavor. A great aromatic for those who enjoy them. :smile:


Thanks Dan! This stuff sounds awesome for sure! Did you leave it out to dry for quite a awhile before you lit it up or not?


----------



## petotoronto (Apr 17, 2011)

_Hi Donovan,_

_I am new to pipe smoking but my first choice was to ordered tobacco from Boswell and all I can say is that I love it!:martini:_
_I did order 6 samples and now I do have only one problem, I can not make my mind which one to order again they are all _*F A N T A S T I C ! ! !*
<O</O
_Go for it you will not regret!_<O</O
_Cheers Peter._<O</O


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I got lucky enough to score a Boswell pipe the other day. They throw in an ounce of tobacco with the pipe. So, I'm trying the Northwoods. I'm a big fan of Larry's Blend, from Pipes & Cigars, as well as Penzance. So, I'm going to see if this one might be worth adding to the rotation. I also ordered 2 oz each of the Berry Cobbler and Christmas Cookie. The Berry Cobbler has a berry scent, but almost an artificial smell. The Christmas Cookie smells like uncooked sugar cookie dough. I can't wait to try all three blends!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

petotoronto said:


> I am new to pipe smoking but my first choice was to ordered tobacco from Boswell and all I can say is that I love it!


Great! Thanks for all of the Feedback! I have only smoked the Christmas cookie once but I certainly enjoyed it but I need to light a bowl of the Spice and Nice up here very soon!



BrewShooter said:


> I got lucky enough to score a Boswell pipe the other day. They throw in an ounce of tobacco with the pipe. So, I'm trying the Northwoods. I'm a big fan of Larry's Blend, from Pipes & Cigars, as well as Penzance. So, I'm going to see if this one might be worth adding to the rotation. I also ordered 2 oz each of the Berry Cobbler and Christmas Cookie. The Berry Cobbler has a berry scent, but almost an artificial smell. The Christmas Cookie smells like uncooked sugar cookie dough. I can't wait to try all three blends!


Northwoods is a pretty good blend! Very lucky of you snatching up a Boswells pipe but way to go man! The Christmas Cookie was smoking good so far but it will definitely require some extra time for it to dry out, it might bite a bit otherwise but definitely a good ARO!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Northwoods is a pretty good blend! Very lucky of you snatching up a Boswells pipe but way to go man! The Christmas Cookie was smoking good so far but it will definitely require some extra time for it to dry out, it might bite a bit otherwise but definitely a good ARO!


Good to hear about the Northwoods! I'm finding I'm a big fan of latakia. However, I enjoy a good aro, but only when the smell is strong enough that it helps give me a sense of flavor. Some aro's have such a mild smell. They may taste sweet, but, unless I can get a little aroma, I don't get anything approaching the taste I was expecting. It just tastes like mild, uninteresting, tobacco. When that sweetness combines with a good room note, I'm tricked into sensing the flavor in the tobacco. Of course, much of taste comes from smell anyway.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Good to hear about the Northwoods! I'm finding I'm a big fan of latakia. However, I enjoy a good aro, but only when the smell is strong enough that it helps give me a sense of flavor. Some aro's have such a mild smell. They may taste sweet, but, unless I can get a little aroma, I don't get anything approaching the taste I was expecting. It just tastes like mild, uninteresting, tobacco. When that sweetness combines with a good room note, I'm tricked into sensing the flavor in the tobacco. Of course, much of taste comes from smell anyway.


Latakia can be pretty tasty if I'm in the mood for it but mostly, I've been smoking a lot of AROs and Jimmy-James and Nate have turned me on the VAs and Va/Pers that I am digging a lot!

I hear ya on the Aros though, I dig a nice smell to the baccy as well, something that really "tickles the senses" if you will lol.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> I've been smoking a lot of AROs and Jimmy-James and Nate have turned me on the VAs and Va/Pers that I am digging a lot!


I haven't tried too many VAs or VA/Pers yet, but enjoy both Tilbury and Anniversary Kake quite a bit.


----------

